# Ear Bleeding and Pussing?



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

When a friend was holding Hazel today, she noticed that the fur around her ear was red and matted down. It was certainly blood, I'm not sure on puss, but it looked something like that.
She's been scratching a lot lately, but that's the only abnormal behavior.

I'm also thinking it might be ear mites, like in some animals(not sure if hedgies can get it) or an ear infection.

What do I do?


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd say to get to the vet as soon as you can. Puss = infection. 

Hope to hear a great update soon!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She needs to see a vet asap. It might be an ear infection.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats the problem, I can't right now because of the holidays. I've gave her two baths to wash the blood off. Anything else I can do right now?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

There might be an emergency vet around, if not today tomorrow (Sunday) at the latest. If she has an ear infection she will need antibiotics. Is she tilting her head? Or trying to scratch it? 

I don't think there's much you can do but take her to a vet asap.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

She scratches a little, but otherwise she seems fine. I know a good exotic animal vet. I actually washed the blood off one side and there's no more, only one ear is doing it now. Tomorrow, I'll take her to an exotic animal vet.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

you can turn the heat up a couple of degrees tonight, sometimes when they are sick they need extra heat. 

good luck tomorrow, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bushpig (Nov 22, 2010)

Coming home from the vet now, she has a type of mite and we'll be bringing her for three shots over six weeks.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Shots???????????

Just a warning, that if those shots are Ivermectin, that it carries a VERY high risk of accidental overdosing, which can lead to death. Which is why Revolution is the preferred method of treating mites, as it is very hard to overdose. 

If she already got her shot, be sure to keep a VERY close eye on her the next few days. Where was she given the shot?


----------

